# Puppies ready but which breeder?



## Chocdiva1

Hello
After all my research and reading and pestering folks about their dogs. There are two girls from(Twinshavanese) and a boy and a girl from (Alderon Havanese)?
They will be able to come home in October! I think I am going to go with Twins, they are closer and they got raving reviews from many folks on this site.
Now do I get one or two? Is it easier to house train one or two puppies? I think I am going to try using a litter box?
Thanks for letting me ramble!


----------



## lfung5

I can only speak for Alderon. Both Scudders parents are Alderon. In fact his parents are on her show page. He looks just like his mama. Scudder has the best temperament of all my guys. Make sure both parents were health tested by going to the OFFA site.

I should add that Scudder was actually from Flaming Geyser havanese. Both parents were Alderon but Flaming Geyser owned his mom. Alderon owned the dad. Just make sure you don't ship the puppy. It's a much better idea to go pick the puppy up.


----------



## Chocdiva1

How do I check the parents on OFFC?


----------



## lfung5

go to:

http://www.offa.org

Type in, Twin and Alderon. You will see the dogs that have been health tested and the results. If you don't see the parents results, ask why they aren't posted. Ask for copies of test.

Make sure you get the correct temperament to fit with your lifestyle. For me that was a non yapping, not hyper, passive havanese. My guys are great at hiking with me but after that, they are laid back and quiet.


----------



## RitaandRiley

My Riley's sire is Twins Son of Freedom. He's a very sweet, smart boy with a touch of mischief. His Dam was local so I did not get him directly from Twins.


----------



## Chocdiva1

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Suzi

lfung5 said:


> I can only speak for Alderon. Both Scudders parents are Alderon. In fact his parents are on her show page. He looks just like his mama. Scudder has the best temperament of all my guys. Make sure both parents were health tested by going to the OFFA site.
> 
> I should add that Scudder was actually from Flaming Geyser havanese. Both parents were Alderon but Flaming Geyser owned his mom. Alderon owned the dad. Just make sure you don't ship the puppy. It's a much better idea to go pick the puppy up.


 Linda Zoeys mom's grandmother is CH. "Alderon's LaCreme Bianca"
Flaming Geyser Havanese  Where is Alderson's located?


----------



## emichel

Benjamin's mom is from Alderon, and the sire from Flaming Geyser. He is very healthy and the sweetest tempered little guy I ever could have imagined. Alderon is in southern Washington state, a couple of hours south of Seattle.


----------



## Karen Collins

I would not want 2 puppies at one time. But then I wouldn't want 2 human babies at one time either. Raising 2 puppies requires a lot more time, patience and experience. Not for the novice really. It can be done….but why put yourself through it? Why not wait until you get puppy fever again in a few years (and you will) and get another one then.


----------



## krandall

I agree with Karen. (So what else is new? ) Puppies are tons of fun, but also TONS of work! When I think of the countless hours I spent training Kodi... And I don't just mean potty training, I mean all the other social skills and "house manners" that go into raising a dog that we can take absolutwly anywhere and know that he will behave like a gentleman.

He is 5, and we will probably get a second puppy sometime next spring. Kodi will help us raise that puppy! And we will get the joy of watching puppyhood all over again. (Along with all the work!!!) our experience with Kodi was that it was a year of intense work, followed by another year of careful watching, reminding, re-teaching before Kodi had the manners and skill set that we wanted in a house dog.


----------



## Suzi

No to two pup's at once. I tried and failed. One on one is so hard while the other is crying for your attention. Maddies first three mo alone with me turned her into a better dog. Who knows maybe it is just their temperament but one is enough to teach. I'm always saying for such a small dog this breed is very hard maintenance. The hair alone with one is very time consuming. If you have an extra $100 a mo for a groomer that's great but add an hour a week of home grooming. Potty training two is also a issue. If you work you may never get them totally out door trained. It also depends on your breeder and how old your puppy is when he or she comes home. If she really worked with them and you have just as much time to spend and are consistent it can work.


----------



## lfung5

Suzi said:


> Linda Zoeys mom's grandmother is CH. "Alderon's LaCreme Bianca"
> Flaming Geyser Havanese  Where is Alderson's located?


Suzi,
Scuds momma is fantasia . His pop is tango.

No to 2 puppies at the same time. Wait until one is fully housebroken before getting a second. Otherwise you might go bald from ripping your hair out!


----------



## Karen Collins

krandall said:


> He is 5, and we will probably get a second puppy sometime next spring.


How exciting Karen! Are you waiting on any certain pairing? I'm assuming you'll get another Starborn or are you waiting on a specific time frame?


----------



## krandall

Karen Collins said:


> How exciting Karen! Are you waiting on any certain pairing? I'm assuming you'll get another Starborn or are you waiting on a specific time frame?


I'm in the middle of writing a book, and the final manuscript is due to the publisher on Jan. 1, and until the book is done, I just won't have the time I need to put into a puppy. I'm sure there will be a crunch for a couple of months after the manuscript goes in, getting things proof read and doing final edits. So spring would be the soonest, time-wise. I know what pairing I'd LOVE, but the right puppy is more important than specific parents. Pam knows what I'm looking for in a puppy, and I'm willing to wait for the perfect-for-me puppy.


----------



## Karen Collins

Oh congratulations on the book! Well, you have a lot to look forward to. I wanted to keep one of my puppies this last time, but same thing. I had too many irons in the fire and wouldn't risk neglecting a young pup during those very important early months. We are breeding again and I hope to keep one this time.


----------



## krandall

It will be great for you to be able to get back into the ring with one of your girl's beautiful puppies!!!


----------



## Chocdiva1

Thanks for all the good advice ladies!
Karen good luck with your book!


----------

